# KFG - Kingform Health Hometextile Group



## System (7 June 2012)

Kingform is strategically focused on the growth and premium segment of the home textile market in China and overseas. The Company's objective is to build on its established brand and reputation, and become a leading provider of premium silk home textile products.

Kingform operates a manufacturing plant is located in Tongxiang City, Zhejiang province in China, the heart of silkworm cocoon cultivation in China. The plant covers an area of over sixteen thousand square meters on a granted land of 21054.53 square meters, and employs 60 permanent workers. The Company is the owner of the only "turned hand-free" silk manufacturing process in China, ensuring that the quilt fabric will not become hardened after being used for several years and users will not need to have the quilt turned by hand which often requires professional service. Kingform now exports nearly 81% of its products to retailers and distributors around the world, including Australia, Korea and European countries.

http://www.kingform.com.au


----------

